# The Ice-off Strawberry Party- May 5, 2009



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Well by the time I finished this post I relized the other fellas had already posted the details. (My internet was super slow and the pics took forever to load). Anywhoo sorry for the triple report, but Chaser, REPETER, Nor-tah and I all went to the Berry today. We all did pretty good and had a good time. We hit the Marina, Chicken Creek, and Solider Hollow.

I ended up with 11 fish, 6 Bows and 5 Cutts. The Berkley Gulp Minnow and Leech, Luckycraft, Blue-fox Spinner, Black Marabou Jig were my weapons of choice that produced for me.

On the drive home I found myself thinking...... Today I deprived myself of sleep and food, subjected myself to the beating sun, freezing cold water, and relentless wind. I am sunburnt, numb for the waist down, tired, famished and I freaking loved every second of it. Thanks for rolling with me fellas!

Here are a couple pics from my camera. (There might be a couple repeats but, there should be a bunch of new ones.)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics goose!! Sorry we didnt coordinate better on who was to post. I got home at 8 and just started one when I didnt see any. I guess we all did.


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

I have some questions for you guys. Thinking about going to Strawberry on Saturday. Can they launch a boat yet? Is the road open to the marina? Renegade?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Open to renegade yes. Get to renegade in a boat.. I would wait for a more updated report. If the wind keeps blowing then yes but who knows if it will. I did talk to some people who drove to renegade on Monday. They said they had to drive around some drifts but it was doable. Still some ice over there.


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Nor-tah


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck Tiger I hope you lay into them.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

After looking at all your pictures, I'm wanting to head back up there and try it again, but I think this weekend will be too late. When the ice starts to come off, it goes quick.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pictures man...you should've spoke up, I would've shared some lunch with you (we were eating on the drive when you went back to the marina.) Nice to meet you, great fishing buddy! BTW that is one sweet LuckyCraft, I'm going to have to pick one up for sure.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

REPETER, I had just met everyone and I didn't want to be "that guy", but if I had known you were holding a free buffett in your truck I definitely would've participated. I really had a great time. It was a blast, kicking back the like 4 miles against the wind on the white-cap waves to get back to shore. I had to defrost myself from the waist down on the way home and my legs were sore the next morning. Good times buddy. If you want that pick of you with that nice Cutt PM me your e-mail address and I'll shoot it over to you.


----------

